# hi! I'm new in screen printing, i used sensitizer and glue. can you teach me how to use Photo emulsion in screen printing



## junnelraborar (Jan 29, 2009)

hi! I'm new in screen printing, i used sensitizer and glue as a mixture and expose it in the sun. can you teach me how to use Photo emulsion in screen printing, Is there any new technique in DIY screen printing? can i ask for the process? thank u!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

You may want to look at the Speedball starter kit which comes complete with emulsion, chemicals and screen. It's as close to DIY as you can get. A lot of art supplies stores carry it.


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

There are a lot of screen printing videos on all sorts of subject on youtube. A guy I like is youtees but be warned, he has an ego and it shows through, but there are a lot of other people posting videos there too so don't be put off. Good luck.
Terry


----------



## RichardGreaves (Nov 7, 2006)

Download free video:

"How Does Direct Emulsion Work" video 105 Mb 19 minutes


----------



## midwaste (Apr 8, 2008)

I've heard this is how the "old-timers" did it, with white glue and sensitizer.

What did they use as a sensitizer and was it just plain white glue or was it watered-down a bit?

Thankful to have SBQ's...


----------



## Tj Ryonet Tech (Jul 28, 2008)

printing process here is a few videos on emulsion use and application.


----------



## ino (Jan 23, 2007)

RichardGreaves said:


> Download free video:
> 
> "How Does Direct Emulsion Work" video 105 Mb 19 minutes


 Definitely a must see video for anyone starting out in screen printing.
Does Ulano have other videos for the capillary and rubyiath systems?


----------



## RichardGreaves (Nov 7, 2006)

Rubylith no, capillary yes.

Go to the support page of ulano.com


----------



## OvEr ExPoSuRe (Feb 5, 2009)

Hi,
I actually found some great little videos on U TUBE about screenprinting. I found this a useful source when trying to explain the screen printing process to friends who had no idea.
Good Luck.
Mandi


----------



## junnelraborar (Jan 29, 2009)

i found tulco photo emulsion TXR, but i dont know how to use it? its shelf live?


----------



## RichardGreaves (Nov 7, 2006)

*Help finding Tulco*

I suggest you check out the mfg., and get the distributor to explain the use.

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/screen-printing/t56831.html#post396957

TULCO Screen Printing Supply

If you are in the Philippines, there are several threads about supplies on this forum, and you should put your location in your profile so we don't suggest companies in Texas or England.

Tulco is a waterbased ink company and TXR, might not be a good water resistant emulsion.


----------



## kimco (Jun 25, 2010)

junnelraborar said:


> i found tulco photo emulsion TXR, but i dont know how to use it? its shelf live?


Junnel,

I think the TXR that you have are one of the few products that are still in the market, they already replace it with AQUASOL ER, it is specially formulated for water-based inks, it has a high water resistance that's why it is more durable than TXR. The shelf life of TXR and AQUASOL ER are the same, it could last for 18 months with stable quality. both emulsions doesn't need to be refrigerated. you can watch the TULCO demo video on You Tube..just search TULCO there..


----------

